
Ask HN: Are there specific Cloud for Students? - sendtosumathi
Is there something really called cloud for students? DigitalOcean is focused on developers. Does it make sense to have Cloud for Student only?
======
QuinnyPig
To what end? AWS and Azure both have offerings for students in the form of
free credits, administered through a few distinct programs.

~~~
sendtosumathi
Thanks @QuinnyPig. Not in terms of credits.

DigitalOcean focused on providing simplified interface and tutorials to get an
individual developer started and adapt cloud.

Would this kind of interface be sufficient at student level?

Student may not be think in terms of volumes, ec2 vms, and ips and etc. All
he/she needs is to program, launch which could be part of university project
or part of hackathons.

I may be too generic here. Appreciate your and HN thoughts.

